# MTB quotes



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

it's senior quote time of year at my school and i'm in need of some sweet mountainbike quotes other than bender's "life's too short not to go big, ya gotta go big". so post up any you can think of by pro riders etc.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i don't have time for pain....just time to ride


----------



## RadChad (Jul 12, 2005)

"Throw It Down"

or 

"Pin that silly byotch"


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

to not ride, is not to live


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

"If you're in control, you aren't going fast enough."


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

"give it, send it, ride the lightning!"


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

'' What does'nt kill you makes you stronger ''
RTW.


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

if you don't get hurt once in a while, you're not trying hard enough


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Jared Graves' quote: "Pin it ya fairy" heheh


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i saw this one somewhere.. hmmm

"if you are not missing chunks, you are not living"


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

ride or die....


seriously, that's all you need to write...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

.never cook bacon naked.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

"ride first, ask questions later":rockon:


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

"chicks dig scares"
"yes my bike did cost more than your car"


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

"You can't get hurt in the air, but you can't stay there, either."

If you need a bunch of quotes, check out "The Quotable Cyclist" by Bill Strickland.


----------



## JCL (Oct 17, 2006)

Commit or eat **** !

NSMB's mantra.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

You could be vulgar and go with Mark Weir's quote, "I'll sh!t my liver before I push my bike."


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.

Not cycling related, but THE greatsest quote ever


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ThRoWiTdOwN


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Pin it ya fairy.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

"hit it first, then we can see where to put the landing"
or
"ride like you stole it"


----------



## Teague (Jul 2, 2005)

"Get a bicycle. You will certainly not regret it. If you live."
-Mark Twain


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You've got to be tough if you're going to be stupid.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

you can't go wrong with Mark Twain. XSL Will's is awesome too. I always like this one. I think it's from Knolly Bikes...

"If your day job keeps you from riding as much as you'd like, you aren't as fast as you think you are."


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

"I use all 9 inches"
"Just giver eh" -tyler klassen
"if in doubt, whip it out" -Cedric gracia


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I personally like the one below from Einstein because it speaks to a mantra of mine against complacency. It's akin to the Dylan quote of "he not busy being born is busy dying".

"Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance you must keep moving" -- Albert Einstein

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

I was thinking about the "Yes...my bike did cost more than your car" for my senior quote, but half the kids at my school drive BMWs or Mercedes. 

Greg Lemond has a good one: "It never gets any easier, you just go faster"


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

nrs_air said:


> I was thinking about the "Yes...my bike did cost more than your car" for my senior quote, but half the kids at my school drive BMWs or Mercedes.


definitely go with something else. you'll be happier if you stay away from antagonizing or bragging.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

but seriously:

"Cycle tracks will abound in utopia."
-H.G. Wells


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If you want a nerdy cool quote go with Einsteins, I would choose "Ride it like you stole it" but for senior quote it wont make sense.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

"how about a wing on the bike to increase air time" - vsuro

haha, had to say it


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

"pin it you hack..."
or something...


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

Pain is weakness leaving the body.
Tim...musn't have much weakness left.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I like my pic.

Or

"You got to give'er to send'er!!"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

"jesus would huck it" - sriracha


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Senior quotes are only relevant as nostalgia as all your classmates look at them many years later.

That said.........

"I was serious when I kept telling you guys I wasn't gay"

wins


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

Ride Her, Rope Her, Power Stroke Her :d


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> Senior quotes are only relevant as nostalgia as all your classmates look at them many years later.
> 
> That said.........
> 
> ...


oh my god that was funny!


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

ride all day and all night till your to tried to keep going .....


----------



## nickabeans (Aug 17, 2006)

"dude im bleeding, wheres the duct tape."


----------



## GIANT2 (Oct 29, 2006)

" If i go to hell im taking my mountain bike "


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*$1,698.00*


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Arbuz said:


> *$1,698.00*


ya, deffinaty the greatest quote here

wow....random?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

"Life's too short not to go big, gotta go big"-Josh bender

yeyeye not a superb quote, but a quote nonetheless


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Can really be tied to anything radical:
"In order to see the light, you must die!" -slayer-


----------

